# Appeal: received withdrawal of decision email



## haider123321

hi joppa i have been reading a lot of these posts i just need a little clarification on a email i got last week.

Your appeal has now been reviewed by our Entry Clearance Manager and the decision to refuse your application has been overturned. Please find an attached copy of the withdrawal letter which has also been sent to the Post and the Immigration and Asylum First -tier Tribunal for their information.

and in this email there was another attachment from Sheffield.


I am writing to inform you that having reviewed the decision on your application on behalf of the Secretary of State I have decided to withdraw the decision dated the 24.11.2016 You will be notified of the new decision in due course.

The reason for withdrawing the decision is based on all the information available to us from the original application and the appeal.

This letter is being copied to the Tribunal and to the Decision Making Centre that made the original decision to refuse the application. 

The Decision Making Centre will contact you further with notification of the new decision, and any action to take. 

Please allow them time to action this and refer any correspondence to them directly.

Yours sincerely



Sheffield Appeals Team


im little confused to what is going to happen next? the email states the decision has been withdrawal but also says it will tell ne the new decision if the new decision is a refusal again why fid they withdraw? i just want to know from your experience what is going to happen next? would really appricate it if you can guide me thanks.


----------



## Joppa

What it means is that ECM review overturned the original decision. Now ECO will look at your application again and decide, so it's possible you can again be refused, on unrelated matter. So you have no choice but to wait for what they decide to do, and take it from there.


----------



## haider123321

thanks for the reply but if they refuse again would i need to wait the same amount of time and go back of the que? do they usually refuse again after withdrawal and how long would it take for me to find out any decision? i got the email last week monday?


----------



## Joppa

I'd say a few weeks to a month?


----------



## haider123321

this just got me more stressed how can they think of new reasons to refuse and after withdrawal refuse again? have you heard this happening to a lot of people and what are the chances i will get refused again? thanks for your help


----------



## Joppa

No but they will reconsider your application.


----------



## haider123321

ok thanks a lot for your help and one last question from your person experience and information that i have gave you, do you think there is a higher chance of getting the visa or being refused again?


----------



## Joppa

Can't tell as I haven't seen your application. You should normally get your visa now, barring unusual circumstances.


----------



## haider123321

thanks once again for taking your time out and replying i will repost once i hear something back.


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello Haider123321.
Congratulations, you have won the appeal. You have successfully addressed all the points of the refusal and the decision to refuse the visa has been overturned following the Appeal Review, so the visa should be issued. 
Usually within a week, all the parties of the appeal will receive a 'Notice of Home Office Decision withdrawal letter (IA45 shown in bottom right-hand corner) from the HM Courts & Tribunals Service. It will say they have been notified that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn and the Tribunal must treat your appeal as withdrawn unless there is a good reason not to do so. The letter will ask you to inform the Tribunal, if you consent to the withdrawal or not and to reply within 14 days if you are in the UK or 28 days if you are outside the UK.
On the internet, search for 'APL07' and you will find the UK Visas and Immigration guidance for Appeal Review updated on 17 October 2016. In section 3. APL7.3 it says if a decision has been taken to overturn the refusal and issue the visa, the appellant must be contacted within 10 working days requesting submission of the passport. This is a guide for ECOs but nonetheless, it details what they should do and what should happen next.
A successful Appeal Review does not allow an ECO or ECM at UK & Visa Immigration to withdraw a refusal and then go fishing or looking for another reason to refuse the visa again and it also does not permit the ECO or ECM reassess the entire visa application again from the beginning. It is highly unlikely that you will be notified of the new decision; they will just go ahead and issue the visa.
I would also recommend that you read 'APL01' which is the UK & Visa Immigration Appeal Procedures guidance updated 6 April 2015. Information is out there, you just need to know where to find it.
I received a decision withdrawal letter on 2nd May 2017 after an unsuccessful appeal review but I had to lodged a formal compliant with UKVI and the International Casework and Quality Assurance Team withdrew the refusal made by the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield who made the decision to refusal the visa. I received the letter from the Tribunal dated Friday 5th May 2017 on Tuesday 9th May 2017.
Apologises for the long post but I hope it helps you and others on this forum.


----------



## haider123321

hi thanks a lot for the post it gave me hope and reassurance again. so recently you had a withdrawal letter as well? i got mine just a week ago so what do you think will happen next and how long will this all take now? its already been a very long process i just hope they do not refuse again or find a different reason to refuse it. i have read in a lot of places that once you get that the wothdrawal letter it usually takes 2 weeks to hear from them again is this true? thanks once again for taking your time out and writing everything in detail.


----------



## Joppa

What Clarkey77 has written normally happens but Home Office has in the past taken time before requesting appellant's passport. It can take weeks, sometimes months, for VAC/DMC to request passport and issue the visa.


----------



## haider123321

so all i can do is wait? i was hoping id get something in few weeks but didnt expect to be waiting months


----------



## Joppa

Weeks, yes, but months, exceptionally. You can try your MP for help, though I suppose they aren't MP as such and are busy with getting re-elected.


----------



## haider123321

thanks i will keep you posted oncei hear something


----------



## haider123321

hi jobba i got a call from my solicitor today saying he has received a letter from tribunal asking us to withdrawl the appeal because they were informed that home office has withdrawn but my solicitor is saying that i shouldn't reply back to tribunal because if the home office want to issue visa they will no matter if you withdrawal or not, but i still cant figure out why the solicitor is saying its best not to reply back? its been almost 2 weeks days now since i herd from ecm and home office about withdrawal and since then nothing yet i hope i get something in few days.


----------



## Clarkey77

*Finally - Visa Approved*

Hello Haider123321.
I sent a letter to the Tribunal Court on 10th May which they received on 11th May, consenting to the decision to withdraw.
On the 18th May, I received a 'Notice Of Withdrawal' from the Tribunal Court dated 15th May. A copy of the letter was issued to the Respondent: Entry Clearance Officer and the Presenting Officers Unit. The letter specifically states 'The Tribunal is satisfied that this appeal has been withdrawn'.
Yesterday i.e. 19th May, I received email from UKVI Sheffield confirming that the decision is overturned, quoting GWF number and it said they are now ready to issue my UK visa. Then it sai,d please submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre (VAC) along with a copy of this email :cheer2: Passport submitted yesterday and the VAC asked me to come back on Monday to collect it.


----------



## Clarkey77

It is my understanding that the Tribunal Court is seeking the Appellants consent on the UKVI decision to withdraw. I believe, if you do not reply or consent after a period of 28 days for applications made outside the UK, the Tribunal will automatically issue a 'Notice of Withdrawal' to all parties i.e. Respondent/ECO, Appellant/Applicant, Representative, Presenting Officers Unit. I sent a consent on 10th May and by 18th May got an email to submit my passport.


----------



## haider123321

hi thanks for reply when did you first receive the wothdrawal letter from home office which date?


----------



## Clarkey77

Hello, I received my Decision withdrawal letter by email on Tuesday 2nd May.


----------



## haider123321

hi everyone would just like to update everyone with whats happening with our appeal on friday i recived a email from Sheffield which states as follow.


The decision to refuse your visa application has been overturned and our office is now ready to issue you a UK Visa. To complete this process we require you to undertake the following steps: 

1. Immigration Health Surcharge (IHS) payment needed

On 6 April 2015, the UK Government introduced a Health Surcharge payment requirement for non-EEA nationals who apply to come to the UK to work, study or join family for a period of more than 6 months. 

Shortly, you will receive a further email providing a link for your IHS payment. If you do not receive an email within 7 working days of this email, please contact [email protected] with your name, GWF reference and request the IHS payment email be sent. 


im hoping i will get the link this week and sumit passport start of next week and was wondering after i sumbit the passport how long will it take and how will they contact me ? thanks


----------



## Fsha

Hi Everyone
I am desperately waiting for any response from ECO/ECM regarding my partner'smarriage visa. Here are the details
Type of visa: Settlement to get married
Date of application: 2nd Nov 2016 at Pretoria centre 
Refused: 16th Jan 2017
Appealed: 21st Jan 2017
Notice of appeal: 9th Feb 2017
Appeal withdrawn by ECM: 8th March 2017
Withdrawn notice received the next week.

Not heard anything after that it has been nearly 11 weeks since the withdrawal, it is so frustrating I am waiting for an email everyday. After emailing the UKVI several times they responded saying that an escalation notice has been sent to the relevant department but it has been 5 weeks since that too now.
Has anyone faced this, please assist me on what to do.
Is there a way to contact the embassy in south Africa directly


----------



## Fsha

Congratulations Clarkey77 and haider123321
U are very fortunate to have gotten contacted in such a short time, I am still waiting since 16th March this is the date I recieved the letter confirming that the appeal has now been withdrawn. 
May I just ask both of you what countries did u apply from.
And Joppa would you kindly please advise me on what to do?
Thanks


----------



## haider123321

hi i appealed from uk and my spouse is from
pakistan. did you get email from the tribunal?


----------



## Fsha

Yes from Sheffield stating that the appeal has been withdrawn with an attached letter of withdrawal


----------



## haider123321

yh i got that on the 5th of may but week later also got a letter from the tribunal statting that the homeoffice as been withdrawn. now im just waiting for the link and after that i will sumbit the passport with this email and i heard from there it usually takes 4-8 weeks for them to stamp the passport


----------



## Fsha

Great!


----------



## Fsha

I also sent the consent for withdrawing the case few days after I received the email of withdrawal. In correspondence to that I recieved a letter confirming the satisfaction of home office about the withdrawal dated 16th March 2017 but nothing after that :-( 
I check my emails and junk every single day.


----------



## Fsha

Hi Joppa just seen your r online 
Would you please advise me regarding my case? Thanks


----------



## Joppa

No advice to give.


----------



## Fsha

I don't understand why is it taking so long even after the case has been escalated 5 weeks ago


----------



## Fsha

Joppa do you have a rough idea of the time line for appeal cases from south africa ?


----------



## Joppa

It's usually the same globally, as the appeal is decided in UK. So several months for ECM review, a year or so for decision by a judge, more than a year for tribunal hearing.


----------



## haider123321

still waiting on my ihs link to be sent to me anyone know roughly how long this takes please?


----------



## Fsha

O is it, I guess keep wiring until the 7th working day from Friday n then email them at the given address


----------



## haider123321

hi everyone just got the email from Sheffield to pay the ihs. i have just made the payment and will submit the passport this week then after that its just a waiting game. hopefully wont take that long


----------



## Fsha

Hi Joppa in some of ur previous posts I have read u have mentioned that we have to wait for 12 weeks after the determination letter, in my case it has been about 13 weeks since the withdrawal who do I contact now?
I have already contacted UKVI international team, global appeals bit they were not able to track what's happening. 
Please advise me what should I do.


----------



## Joppa

FTT at Leicester?


----------



## haider123321

hi jobba i have submitted the passport today, do u know how long it will take to get the passport back with the visa its from
pakistan lahore.

one more thing can they look for a another reason or something to refuse again?


----------



## haider123321

can anyone help?


----------



## haider123321

anyone.....


----------



## Joppa

It varies. Usually in weeks rather than days.


----------



## haider123321

hi eveyone quick update, today we got a call to pick up the passport so going to go tomorrow. Im really scared incase its a refusal again or they dont issue the passport ? i really hope tomorrow we can get the visa ?


----------



## haider123321

issue the visa*


----------



## Joppa

Hope the news is good.


----------



## Fsha

Best of luck haider123321


----------



## Fsha

Fsha said:


> Hi Joppa in some of ur previous posts I have read u have mentioned that we have to wait for 12 weeks after the determination letter, in my case it has been about 13 weeks since the withdrawal who do I contact now?
> I have already contacted UKVI international team, global appeals bit they were not able to track what's happening.
> Please advise me what should I do.


Hi Joppa regarding my case the homeoffice has updated that the have requested the case files to be removed from the storage and sent to South Africa, where they will do things from their side to issue a visa asap
What does that mean?


----------



## haider123321

is there any reason i wont be issued the visa? they have emailed and said they ready to issue i have payed the ihs so what can go wrong now?


----------



## Fsha

I don't think so that email was pretty clear that they definitely gonna issue a visa


----------



## haider123321

thanks for the reply but today the whole day is going to be stressful just hope they dont being up another issue


----------



## Fsha

I wouldn't stress out after that positive email


----------



## Fsha

Fsha said:


> Fsha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joppa in some of ur previous posts I have read u have mentioned that we have to wait for 12 weeks after the determination letter, in my case it has been about 13 weeks since the withdrawal who do I contact now?
> I have already contacted UKVI international team, global appeals bit they were not able to track what's happening.
> Please advise me what should I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joppa regarding my case the homeoffice has updated that the have requested the case files to be removed from the storage and sent to South Africa, where they will do things from their side to issue a visa asap
> What does that mean?
Click to expand...

Any idea Joppa?


----------



## Joppa

No idea. Just wait for outcome.


----------



## haider123321

hi everyone thanks to everyones help today we have got the spouse visa we have 30 days to travel. thanks again to everyone here who helped and good luck to everyone.


----------



## frustratedone

Hello haider123321,

Did you hear anything yet? l am on the same boat and still waiting. It has been 20 working days so far.

Please share your experience if you receive anything further.

All the best,


----------



## mmichael

hi Joppa 
I am going through the appeals proses with my wife's visa and got a notice of withdrawal dated 11th sept . I am right in thinking that she will get the visa from south Africa . how long dose it take to get email for her to submit passport and pay ihs


----------



## mmichael

*withdrawal letter*

I am also going through appeals for my wife sp visa from south Africa we got a email on the 11th sept telling us that the decision has bin withdrawn . dose this mean that she wil now get visa if so how long dose it that to get email to give passport in and email to pay ihs as its bin 9 days since got email but the appeals still haven't got notice from home office . I am a bit stressed out with all this . 

can anyone help me


----------



## Shriff

Hi I have received with drawal letter from the International Casework and Quality Assurance before we go to tribunal court hearing what will happen next how long it will take me receive from ECO where decision was made? Can ECO have the right make another decision of refusal? If so do I have to continue my appeal or I need a new appeal thank you.


----------



## Sky007

*Notice of home office decision withdrawal*



Clarkey77 said:


> Hello Haider123321.
> Congratulations, you have won the appeal. You have successfully addressed all the points of the refusal and the decision to refuse the visa has been overturned following the Appeal Review, so the visa should be issued.
> Usually within a week, all the parties of the appeal will receive a 'Notice of Home Office Decision withdrawal letter (IA45 shown in bottom right-hand corner) from the HM Courts & Tribunals Service. It will say they have been notified that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn and the Tribunal must treat your appeal as withdrawn unless there is a good reason not to do so. The letter will ask you to inform the Tribunal, if you consent to the withdrawal or not and to reply within 14 days if you are in the UK or 28 days if you are outside the UK.
> On the internet, search for 'APL07' and you will find the UK Visas and Immigration guidance for Appeal Review updated on 17 October 2016. In section 3. APL7.3 it says if a decision has been taken to overturn the refusal and issue the visa, the appellant must be contacted within 10 working days requesting submission of the passport. This is a guide for ECOs but nonetheless, it details what they should do and what should happen next.
> A successful Appeal Review does not allow an ECO or ECM at UK & Visa Immigration to withdraw a refusal and then go fishing or looking for another reason to refuse the visa again and it also does not permit the ECO or ECM reassess the entire visa application again from the beginning. It is highly unlikely that you will be notified of the new decision; they will just go ahead and issue the visa.
> I would also recommend that you read 'APL01' which is the UK & Visa Immigration Appeal Procedures guidance updated 6 April 2015. Information is out there, you just need to know where to find it.
> I received a decision withdrawal letter on 2nd May 2017 after an unsuccessful appeal review but I had to lodged a formal compliant with UKVI and the International Casework and Quality Assurance Team withdrew the refusal made by the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield who made the decision to refusal the visa. I received the letter from the Tribunal dated Friday 5th May 2017 on Tuesday 9th May 2017.
> Apologises for the long post but I hope it helps you and others on this forum.


Hi
I received notice of home office decision withdrawal (IA45)
Now my question is what they will do next will they issue me visa ? And how home office will contact via email or phone number am outside from my country and my phone number is switch off .


----------



## Sky007

haider123321 said:


> hi eveyone quick update, today we got a call to pick up the passport so going to go tomorrow. Im really scared incase its a refusal again or they dont issue the passport ? i really hope tomorrow we can get the visa ?


H
How home
Office contact you submit passport by email or letter or call 
Thanks


----------



## Beamzly13

Hello, 

I need a bit of clarity as i am confused by the home office. 

I'll summarise. I was denied a visa in 2014 and got the decision withdrawn in 015. However they did not communicate the new decision.

Fast fwd 2018 with the help of my lawyer took dem to court and got an email yo send my pp for the visa by the post decision team.

On sending my passport which i am not sure they have even processed ie today, the UK visa decision office (a different office) is asking for the grounds of appeal from way back. 

Is it possible that they are that confused i there? (Home office) . Is it possible these ones are trying to reply the judge? 

I need any form of help i can get. Its al just so weird!!!


----------



## Ytass

Beamzly13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need a bit of clarity as i am confused by the home office.
> 
> I'll summarise. I was denied a visa in 2014 and got the decision withdrawn in 015. However they did not communicate the new decision.
> 
> Fast fwd 2018 with the help of my lawyer took dem to court and got an email yo send my pp for the visa by the post decision team.
> 
> On sending my passport which i am not sure they have even processed ie today, the UK visa decision office (a different office) is asking for the grounds of appeal from way back.
> 
> Is it possible that they are that confused i there? (Home office) . Is it possible these ones are trying to reply the judge?
> 
> I need any form of help i can get. Its al just so weird!!!


hope the everything is solved by now and they issued you the visa. since 2014 seems a long loong time to be waiting for the visa.
have you received overturned decision email ?


----------



## Ytass

I am in the same boat guys, i have recieved an email stating decision was overturned and their office is now ready to issue me UK visa. i have submitted my passport on the 19th of July and i am still waiting! i dont know how long do i still have to wait, the waiting process is killing us


----------



## Sky007

Ytass said:


> I am in the same boat guys, i have recieved an email stating decision was overturned and their office is now ready to issue me UK visa. i have submitted my passport on the 19th of July and i am still waiting! i dont know how long do i still have to wait, the waiting process is killing us


Hi
I submitted mine passport on 16 May 2018 at VAC ISLAMABAD, after decisison was overturned by state secretary, till today am
Trying to contact home office via email and phone which is chargeable no luck , even local mp contacted home
Office but the officer to whom he spoke have no clue why such delay , all they knew is that passport is in Abu Dubai . Thanks


----------



## Ytass

Sky007 said:


> Hi
> I submitted mine passport on 16 May 2018 at VAC ISLAMABAD, after decisison was overturned by state secretary, till today am
> Trying to contact home office via email and phone which is chargeable no luck , even local mp contacted home
> Office but the officer to whom he spoke have no clue why such delay , all they knew is that passport is in Abu Dubai . Thanks


that's worrying!! have you phoned the help center what was their responses about the delay ?


----------



## Sky007

Ytass said:


> that's worrying!! have you phoned the help center what was their responses about the delay ?


Phoned them many times same reply escalated your matter to relevant department absolutely useless to contact them , It’s been 12 weeks that I submitted my passport .
Mp called them twice but still exactly don’t know why they delaying it . Thanks


----------



## Ytass

have you received any inquiry calls for more checks after you submitted the passport or received Not straight forward email ? and sorry you said you submitted your passport in islamabad so why your passport now is in Dubai?


----------



## Sky007

Ytass said:


> have you received any inquiry calls for more checks after you submitted the passport or received Not straight forward email ? and sorry you said you submitted your passport in islamabad so why your passport now is in Dubai?


I don’t think they need to do any more checks after saying they office ready to issue a visa after decision overturn they stamp Vagner from Dubai once you submitted passport in Pakistan


----------



## Moromi

Have you got your passport as yet? I submitted passport on June 8, 2018


----------



## Moromi

Ytass said:


> have you received any inquiry calls for more checks after you submitted the passport or received Not straight forward email ? and sorry you said you submitted your passport in islamabad so why your passport now is in Dubai?


have you got your passport back? mine submitted on june8, 2018


----------



## nikuk

*Received withdrawal letter and notice of home Office Decision withdrawal. What’s next*

Hi I got a withdrawal letter by email on Aug 22nd from International Casework Quality Assuarance Team that they overturn the refusal decision and grant Entry Clearance. And it also says “If the withdrawal of the appeal is granted, we will advise the decision center where your original application was decided. They will contact you in due course with further information about any next steps you need to take. The letters is being copied to the tribunal”

After this, I received another letter on Aug 25th. It says Notice Of Home Office Decision Withdrawal from Immigration and Asylum Fitrst-tier tribunal. It states that “The Secretary of State has notified the tribunal that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn. If you consent to your appeal being withdrawn you should also inform the Tribunal of your consent within 14 days if you are inside UK or 28 days if you are outside the UK”

Can anyone tell what is next. Should I inform my consent directly or I should wait for few more days to get another email from Decision Center that my visa has been approved and submit passport for stamping. How long does it take to receive this email from Decision Center? And how long does it take to receive stamped passport from Decision Center after I submit? I read some posts and looks like people are waiting for 2-3 months and still not delivered passport to them.

Kindly respond to these questions.

Thanks,
Nik


----------



## Kingadam02

i have received a withdrawal letter on 03/12/18 
stating 
the original decision has been withdrawn and a recommendation made to the decision making center where your original application was decided to grant entry clearance 
i hope they are issuing my with visa
cause i didnt like the word recommention
any advise please


----------



## Mali786

Kingadam02 said:


> i have received a withdrawal letter on 03/12/18
> stating
> the original decision has been withdrawn and a recommendation made to the decision making center where your original application was decided to grant entry clearance
> i hope they are issuing my with visa
> cause i didnt like the word recommention
> any advise please


Congratulations you and me are in same boat. I received withdrawal emil 7th nov and still waiting for my call in later and ihs links. People says its takes up to 8 to 10 weeks lets see


----------



## Kingadam02

I received my IHS link yesterday I have paid and now I'm waiting for call in letter hope doesn't take long to submit passport


----------



## nikuk

nikuk said:


> Hi I got a withdrawal letter by email on Aug 22nd from International Casework Quality Assuarance Team that they overturn the refusal decision and grant Entry Clearance. And it also says “If the withdrawal of the appeal is granted, we will advise the decision center where your original application was decided. They will contact you in due course with further information about any next steps you need to take. The letters is being copied to the tribunal”
> 
> After this, I received another letter on Aug 25th. It says Notice Of Home Office Decision Withdrawal from Immigration and Asylum Fitrst-tier tribunal. It states that “The Secretary of State has notified the tribunal that the decision to which this appeal relates has been withdrawn. If you consent to your appeal being withdrawn you should also inform the Tribunal of your consent within 14 days if you are inside UK or 28 days if you are outside the UK”
> 
> Can anyone tell what is next. Should I inform my consent directly or I should wait for few more days to get another email from Decision Center that my visa has been approved and submit passport for stamping. How long does it take to receive this email from Decision Center? And how long does it take to receive stamped passport from Decision Center after I submit? I read some posts and looks like people are waiting for 2-3 months and still not delivered passport to them.
> 
> Kindly respond to these questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nik



Finally after the long wait, I have got an email yesterday to make IHS payment and I made the payment. Any idea how long i will have to wait for another email to submit passport?


----------



## sitesh.ravani

Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:

Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
Received Home office email: 13/12/18
IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)

Still waiting to collect passport

I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?


----------



## Mali786

sitesh.ravani said:


> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?


Hi there
It will takes 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## nikuk

sitesh.ravani said:


> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?


Did you get any update? I submitted my passport today. I hope this is the last round of waiting game.
Are there any way to track status?


----------



## Mali786

nikuk said:


> sitesh.ravani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any update? I submitted my passport today. I hope this is the last round of waiting game.
> Are there any way to track status?
Click to expand...

Plz share your timeline


----------



## Kingadam02

nikuk said:


> sitesh.ravani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> 
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get any update? I submitted my passport today. I hope this is the last round of waiting game.
> Are there any way to track status?
Click to expand...

No update as yet been 3 weeks
Phoning my mp tomorrow to c if he called the home office


----------



## nikuk

<quote> 
Plz share your timeline
</quote>

Appeal Decion Letter Received from International Casework: Aug 20 2018
Home Office Withdrawal letter : Aug 25 2018
IHS Payment link received: Jan 3rd
IHS Payment made: Jan 3rd
Passport submitted: Jan 8th (VFS New York)

Waiting for passport return with Visa


----------



## Mali786

nikuk said:


> <quote>
> Plz share your timeline
> </quote>
> 
> Appeal Decion Letter Received from International Casework: Aug 20 2018
> Home Office Withdrawal letter : Aug 25 2018
> IHS Payment link received: Jan 3rd
> IHS Payment made: Jan 3rd
> Passport submitted: Jan 8th (VFS New York)
> 
> Waiting for passport return with Visa


Thanks hope you get ur passport soon with visa


----------



## Kingadam02

nikuk said:


> <quote>
> Plz share your timeline
> </quote>
> 
> Appeal Decion Letter Received from International Casework: Aug 20 2018
> Home Office Withdrawal letter : Aug 25 2018
> IHS Payment link received: Jan 3rd
> IHS Payment made: Jan 3rd
> Passport submitted: Jan 8th (VFS New York)
> 
> 
> Waiting for passport return with Visa


Good luck hope your get your visa soon
For me been 3 weeks today


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Good luck hope your get your visa soon
> For me been 3 weeks today




6 to 7 weeks processing time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Good luck hope your get your visa soon
> For me been 3 weeks today




Today i called to UKVI international enquires paid call they gtold me 6 to 7 weeks processing time after submitting your passport


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikuk

hasipati said:


> Today i called to UKVI international enquires paid call they gtold me 6 to 7 weeks processing time after submitting your passport
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok!


----------



## hasipati

nikuk said:


> Oh ok!




Ohh yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikuk

hasipati said:


> Today i called to UKVI international enquires paid call they gtold me 6 to 7 weeks processing time after submitting your passport
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 to 7 Business Weeks? Or it includes all holidays and weekends as well. 
Normally UKVI goes with Number of Business days.


----------



## hasipati

nikuk said:


> 6 to 7 Business Weeks? Or it includes all holidays and weekends as well.
> 
> Normally UKVI goes with Number of Business days.



I told you weeks it means weeks including holidays if i told you in days than maybe working days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingadam02

hasipati said:


> nikuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 to 7 Business Weeks? Or it includes all holidays and weekends as well.
> 
> Normally UKVI goes with Number of Business days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you weeks it means weeks including holidays if i told you in days than maybe working days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Any update


----------



## hasipati

Kingadam02 said:


> Any update




No update yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sitesh.ravani

Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:

Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
Received Home office email: 13/12/18
IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)

Still waiting to collect passport

I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?

Also will the passport go to Sheffield or will visa be issued in India?


----------



## sitesh.ravani

No update as yet.. Still waiting.


----------



## sitesh.ravani

nikuk said:


> Did you get any update? I submitted my passport today. I hope this is the last round of waiting game.
> Are there any way to track status?


No update as yet.. Still waiting.. Trying to check status but no luck!


----------



## Kingadam02

Got a call from a MP today he phoned the Home Office no process with the application nothing new is being 3 and a half weeks so far


----------



## LMH71

I'm guessing with Brexit going on there Home Office is getting hammered patience is a virtue. From what Ive read people who have payed for priority out of the states its taken 12 weeks for them to get there decisions. Try to be patient.


----------



## sitesh.ravani

sitesh.ravani said:


> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?
> 
> Also will the passport go to Sheffield or will visa be issued in India?


Just a quick update.. received call from VFS Ahmedabad and collected passport. 
Visa Issued. 
I just wanna say its been a long and tough journey but you have to be patient. Good luck to all you guys. All the best


----------



## hasipati

sitesh.ravani said:


> Just a quick update.. received call from VFS Ahmedabad and collected passport.
> 
> Visa Issued.
> 
> I just wanna say its been a long and tough journey but you have to be patient. Good luck to all you guys. All the best




—————
Few minutes ago i also received a phone call from Lahore VAC passport ready for collection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikuk

sitesh.ravani said:


> sitesh.ravani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, After reading this topic, I would like to share my experience as many of you are in a similar situation as me:
> 
> Spouse Visa Decision withdrawn: 05/10/18
> Received Home office email: 13/12/18
> IHS Payment Link received: 14/12/18 (paid same day)
> Passport submitted 17/12/18 (VFS Ahmedabad)
> 
> Still waiting to collect passport
> 
> I would like to know how long it will take to issue visa now? Surely this process must not take long?
> 
> Also will the passport go to Sheffield or will visa be issued in India?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update.. received call from VFS Ahmedabad and collected passport.
> Visa Issued.
> I just wanna say its been a long and tough journey but you have to be patient. Good luck to all you guys. All the best
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nikuk

hasipati said:


> sitesh.ravani said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick update.. received call from VFS Ahmedabad and collected passport.
> 
> Visa Issued.
> 
> I just wanna say its been a long and tough journey but you have to be patient. Good luck to all you guys. All the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> —————
> Few minutes ago i also received a phone call from Lahore VAC passport ready for collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! Can you share your timeline?


----------



## Ribz

Hi everyone I need some help here...
I have submitted my passport at Gerry's Islamabad on 2-01-2019 after I got call letter from Sheffield and today I received email with a link to pay my IHS fees.

So my question is that as I have already submitted my passport without paying my fees and now the want me to pay fees in 7 days so not paying before submitting my passport will effect my visa application? And when can I get my passport back after submitting fees tomorrow?


----------



## Ribz

Plz anyone who can. Hel me.? I am. Really worried


----------



## Teuta

I’m same as you i have submitted my passport after i got an email on January of 18th, but they didnt sent me the ihs link i’m still waiting for it. 
Did the eco overturned your decision? 

I think you dont need to worry much, i think everyone of us are recieving email differently, some received the ihs link after that with that copy of email they submit they pasportes.

At least they have sent you the ihs link so pay for it don’t let the 7 days of payment go away.
I think its the final procedure now as they have sent it as i saw you have submit your passport for weeks now!!


----------



## Ribz

Yeah this is the same way I am thinking and I'll be making payment after few hours and then hope for best positive result as soon as possible Insha Allah


----------



## Teuta

In Shaa Allah 
Keep us updated hope you hear good news soon!!


----------



## Ribz

Hi teuta
I've paid my IHS fees via World pay and also got confirmation mail that they received the amount now hoping to get my passport back in few days as my solicitor told that you should get your passport in 2 3 days 

What is your status of application? Where and when did u submitted your passport? 

May Allah grant Us with best of His blessings 😊


----------



## Ribz

Can anyone tell me how much time can it take to get my passport back? I've submitted my passport on 2nd January and payed IHS fees on 23 January after getting mail from them with a link to pay.


----------



## Teuta

Hi Ribz 

I have submitted my passport on 18th of January in Poland/warsaw VAC. Now i’am waiting for the Ihs link.. so about me it would take 3 weeks i guess or 4 

Now that you have payed your ihs i think for few days they will call you to collect the passport since you have submitted your passport few weeks ago.


----------



## Teuta

Hope you receive good news soon In shaa Allah
Keep us updated please
May Allah bless us with his blessings


----------



## Ribz

Insha Allah we both may get it as soon as possible and I'll keep updating you with my process....
I still have a question that mostly people pay IHS before submitting passport but we had no idea about it as after winning appeal we got call letter in which they simply asked to submit passport along with copy of this mail


----------



## Teuta

Yeah i know it kinda looked weird to me like how everyone in first place got the ihs then submitting they passport. But for us it was opposite I don’t know really i’m just hoping for the best don’t wanna stress out myself much more.


----------



## Ribz

Hope for best and keep praying bro


----------



## Teuta

Hi Ribz 

Quik update 

Today I recieve from VAC confirmation about my passport, they have sent my passport via DhL 
I am confused i didn’t receive a IHS payment fee 

I’m 2 minded now did they issue me the visa or not 😞 eco did overturned my decision and Home Office did withdrawal my appeal. I dont get it


----------



## Ribz

If you won appeal and home office didn't went against the decision thn your visa is guaranteed... Sometime you don't need to pay IHS in some cases...

Can u plz share which time. Of case do u have and under what circumstances you won appeal? 

And also tell me do you know anyone else who've been asked to pay IHS FEES after submitting passport like me? 

When will you get your passport? Plz do update me and I am. Praying isnha Allah you'll get positive response.


----------



## Ribz

If u can share which under which type of case have you won the appeal so I'll tell. You that you have to pay IHS or not


----------



## Teuta

Home office didn’t go against my decision 
My visa is settlement/spouse 

I will get my passport in Monday, i dont know anyone else besides me and you that happen to submit passport before ihs.


----------



## Ribz

Actually it depends visa type to type... Can u share the 1st email you got after you won an appeal? What they states


----------



## Ribz

I've contacted UKVI and they said under your case you don't have to pay IHS fees... But we recommend you to pay it for now to ignore any delay and you'll get your money back in 6 weeks


----------



## Teuta

My first email was from ICQat and i got a notice of withdrawal they both saiythat they are satisfied.


----------



## Teuta

In the notice of withdrawal respondent the secretary of state for the home department
I got this one by post letter and nothing else. Than on 18th january i got a email said that eco overturned my decision. I contacted to sheffield for the ihs but they didn’t allow më because im not in the process application within sheffield. 
VAC form polan/warsaw sent me the letter of eco and I submitted my passport there.


----------



## Ribz

I am talking about the mail after that you submitted your passport


----------



## Ribz

Just keep updating that if they have given u visa or not?

Would u mind to share your time line? It will help me and others in future


----------



## Teuta

I didn’t receive another email after submitting my passport. Only today VAC emailed me to confrim my address and they said my passport will arrive on Monday.


My visa was refused on 15 december 2017 Long story short after my appeal application My hearing date at the cout was for 29 october 2018 6th october ICQAT withdraw 19 october FTT notice of withdraw 18th January ECM overturned decision 18janauary submits passaport


----------



## Ribz

Bro I am asking what was email u got before submitting after winning appeal.. What was mail on behalf of which u submitted ur passport.


----------



## Ribz

I am very much confident that they willl.issue u a visa Insha Allah as u have won the appeal


----------



## Ribz

Any update bro?


----------



## Ribz

No updates still


----------



## Hope0311

Clarkey77 said:


> Hello Haider123321.
> I sent a letter to the Tribunal Court on 10th May which they received on 11th May, consenting to the decision to withdraw.
> On the 18th May, I received a 'Notice Of Withdrawal' from the Tribunal Court dated 15th May. A copy of the letter was issued to the Respondent: Entry Clearance Officer and the Presenting Officers Unit. The letter specifically states 'The Tribunal is satisfied that this appeal has been withdrawn'.
> Yesterday i.e. 19th May, I received email from UKVI Sheffield confirming that the decision is overturned, quoting GWF number and it said they are now ready to issue my UK visa. Then it sai,d please submit your passport to the Visa Application Centre (VAC) along with a copy of this email :cheer2: Passport submitted yesterday and the VAC asked me to come back on Monday to collect it.


hi,
I recieved a notice of home office decision withdrawal so my question is do i need to give them a consent?is this notice implify that they going to issued a visa for my daugther?My daugther also recieved an email from International Casework and Quality Assurance team stating they already satisfy and considered all the documents have been submitted.


----------



## Hope0311

Hi,

Can someone help me regarding my daugther visa appeal.So basically we lodge an appeal last September 2018 and my daugther recieved an email and it said I am writing to inform you that i have reviewed the decion made on ******* to refuse your application.

The original refusal decision has been withdrawn and a recommendation made to the Decision Making Centre where your original application was decided to grant entry clearance.

The reason for the withdrawal is:

I have considered the documents you submitted in response to the refusal of your application for entry clearance under paragraph 297 immigration rules.Based on all the documents I am satisfied on the balance of probabilities that though you live with your ***********,your mother nevertheless has sole responsibilty for your upbringing.Therefore you satisfy the requirements for entry under paragraph 297.

It will only be under rare circumstances that the withdrawal will not result in the grant of entry clearance.Such circumstances would be those that,even in the event of an allowed appeal,would cause the secretary of state not to grant entry clearance.It is therefore submitted that there is no reason not to permit the withdrawal.Pursuamt to the Tribunal procedure Rule 17(2),the respondent respectfully request that this appeal be withdrawn

My question is,are they already going to issued a visa for my daugther?
I also recieved a notice of Home Office Decision Withrawal from tribunal and it said "The Secretary of state has notified the Tribunal that the decision to which this appeal has been withdrawn"....what this means?can somebody help coz its been a long tough journey for me and my daugther as we wish to be together as a mother and a child relationship..

Your valued time and attention with the above matters is highly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Amal12

Hello friends.

On 20 march my appeal in upper tribunal was allowed by judge as the representative of secretary of state conceded. My husband called court they told that I have to wait for home office to contact me. Do you think that home office can appeal the court decision although that their representative conceded on day of hearing.?


----------

